# Trimming Day - Free Plants Local PU Only



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Sorry I missed the club meeting and everyone may be in plant overload but I am trimming 5 of my 10 tanks today and have the following to give away. All are from my NON CO2 tanks.

8-10 Stems of :
Rotala Macrandra
Hygro Angustafolia
Ludwigia Repens - Narrow and Broad leaf versions

3-5 Stems of :
Alternathera Reneckii - 2 different versions
Bacopa Caroliniana


Just a couple of stems of the following:
Anubias Nana
Java Fern
Mermaid Weed
Limnophilia Aromatica
Ludwigia var. Cuba

A crypt or 2. I also have a type of sword plant that grows by runners and it is larger than a micro sword and could spare a runner or 2.

I may have other stuff I haven't found yet. Another 2 tanks (my quarantine tanks) are grossly overrun and I may decide to just empty them. They are also full of Cherry Shrimp.

I do have 2 pots of HC I am trying to cultivate in one of my CO2 tanks and have a tiny amount I could part with. 

Also lost of Cherry Shrimp to trade for some nice moss, etc.

I live in Southwest Arlington near Arkansas and Little Road.

PM me if interested. Not sure what hours I will be home this weekend.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

What moss are you looking for? I have Christmas moss and Taiwan moss. I'll pm you my contact info.


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

i would love the anubias nana and maybe a runner or so of the sword plant... i am working on a tank for angels. would also love to have some of the cherry shrimp being my shrimp tank just finished doing it's thing and is ready for inhabitants.


----------



## foreverknight (Jul 8, 2010)

thank you for everything crownman the RCS are loveing the new tank and going to town on what algae and everything they can find in there. they are settled in nice and i've been traped watching them swimming arround. lol. and thank you so much for all the trimmings. i now have to come up with a new scape for the 75g lol but that is all the fun of it. i really appricate all of the knowledge you shared and i learned alot. thank you for your time and patience answering questions for me.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Mike, Thank you for the shrimp and clippings. The shrimp made it home safe and sound. After acclimation to my tank, they just went to work, cleaning everything. What are some safe tank mates to have with the shrimp?


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

As far as tankmates, I have shrimp in all of 10 of my tanks. Tankmates are Albino, Peppered and Spotted Cories, Otos, Cardinal and Lemon Tetras, Pygmy Cories, Amano Shrimp, etc. My philosophy is to give the shrimp enough moss to hide in but I have had good luck with fish that supposedly will eat the shrimp like my tetras. Aggressive fish would be a problem, I think, but even in the Tetra tank, they survive and multiply.

Good Luck,


----------



## eoku (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello Mike, are you still selling the cherry Shrimp? I am interested in getting some. Thanks.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I need to trim the thundering herds before winter, so I can spare a few. I'll pm you my phone number.


----------

